# trying for IVF with low AMH



## Asma (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, i need help as i am not sure what to do, i am desperately wants baby, i am 47, single woman, never tried previously to get pregnant, had done blood test for FSH,TSH which was normal, also last week test done call AMH which show reduce fertility below standard and now not sure what to do, is there anyway to increase fertility level? 
planning to go to team miracle in Cyprus.  is there any successful story with low AMH using own eggs. any advice and hope will be great.

Many thanks
Asma


----------



## Bianca74 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Asma

To give you an idea my AMH was 4.5 in February , I did IVF OE and failed and my clinic than advised me to go DE as the chances of success after the failed cycle would have been 3-5%..I really don't know if you can improve fertility at 47..I would do the Tandem cycle at Team Miracle if you want to give your eggs the last shot..
Good Luck
xx


----------



## June2015 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello Asma, 

I have to agree with Bianca.  I was given an AMH at 38 of 1.5. still tried with OE but didn't work. (I know that's lower than yours).  I feel that to max chances you could look at tandem cycle if you feel ok with that, that is. 

Lots of women take DHEA to help improve egg quality, so you could read into that, aside from that I don't know what else might be helpful, sorry.

Ladies on FF have gone on to have babies older at 47 and above, but I'm not sure if they were oe or de.

Lots of love x


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Asma

As others have said, DHEA is probably worth a try?

I read a paper on DHEA from 2011 by two doctors from Center for Human Reproduction (CHR) in New York (Dr Norbert Gleicher and Dr David Barad). They said "By itself, DHEA is neither panacea nor miracle drug, but used as part of a well-integrated diagnosis and therapeutic approach, it significantly improves pregnancy and delivery chances, even for women with very severe DOR (diminished ovarian reserve). We so far have established close to 50 clinical pregnancies in women with anti-mullerian hormone (AMH) below 0.4 ng/ML, many with undetectable levels of AMH (<0.1 ng/mL)".

But with or without DHEA, no one is going to pretend that it will be easy to conceive after age 45. Many, perhaps even most, clinics will refuse to treat you with own eggs after age 44/45. That said, there are a few clinics who will let you try with own eggs. I am 47 and I myself would like to at least try to conceive with my own eggs. I have contacted three clinics who I had the impression might be sympathetic to such an attempt. Each of these clinics could cite only a handful of cases EVER where they had achieved live births (as opposed to just counting clinical pregnancies) in women of age 47 or older, but a couple of these women were 48 at egg retrieval and the oldest was 49. (I found it quite confusing actually as if you Google, you find various articles from America saying that this is impossible and the oldest woman ever to succeed with own egg IVF is aged 46 - obviously not true.) The numbers (both of people trying and certainly of those succeeding) are really too small to come up with meaningful percentage statistics, but for my part, it was at least significant to know that I wouldn't be trying to break any world records, as it's been done before.

Obviously it's an intensely personal decision and only you can possibly decide what your priorities are.

I notice you are planning to go to Team Miracle in Cyprus? If you haven't seen them already (I hope that she won't mind me saying this) you may be interested to read the posts by "Lily0750" on a thread re trying own eggs aged 45 and over: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347735.0 Lily0750 seems to have researched and considered the issue pretty thoroughly and I believe that she is trying a tandem cycle at Team Miracle in Cyprus.

Good luck x


----------

